# Do you dislike people standing too close to you?



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Elderly people seem to do this when I am in a queue (line) in a shop (store). Like almost touching me. I get anxious about this. But also angry. I would say 18 inches is appropriate.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Tell them to step back and respect your personal space.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Implicate said:


> Tell them to step back and respect your personal space.


Elderly people don't like that.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

Very much so. One of the things that amps up my anxiety is physical proximity. The closer people get, the worse I tend to experience it.

I don't like sharing a couch with someone, even if the middle cushion is empty between us. Personal space is a big issue.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I like how you felt you had to translate 'shop' for us Americans


----------



## QuietTess (May 12, 2013)

Yes, I get really uncomfortable when total strangers get too close. I think a lot of people don't realise that they're in other people's space, though. I don't think they are intending to cause any unease, they just don't think about it.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

depends on who it is... for the most part i like my personal space but i like it when girls who are interested in me stand and walk super close to me... its like comforting for some reason.... to bad i dont get to experience that more often


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't like it either...a friend of mine does it on purpose -.-


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

sebastian1 said:


> I like how you felt you had to translate 'shop' for us Americans


:lol


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Most of the time,they're just simply unaware -maybe it's a bit like tailgating,they're so anxious to hurry up and move,move,move!! I hate it when I'm checking out and have to move temporarily to the bottom of the cart to load in the bags,then when I need to move back to pay,they've jammed themselves into my spot!


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

Yeah, it makes me really uncomfortable.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

And when someone is touching my back in a line I step forwards a little and then _they do the same_ and touch my back again... Can't they take the hint?


----------



## The Lonely Brain (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh man, yeah I hate it when people get close to me. And what about when you want to move away from them without it being awkward? Do you take a giant step away from them or try and slooowly inch yourself away? Terrible.


----------



## EpicWinter (Apr 21, 2013)

I really hate when that happens.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

It makes me terribly ill at ease when people get too close for whatever reason...maybe partly because I loathe being touched. It's just so invasive, I feel like I need a bubble around me. :afr


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

YES. I feel claustrophobic. Plus, I become paranoid that they're a pickpocket, and are trying to get close to get in either my pockets or stick their hand in my bag.


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

i'm like this, but mainly with my purse. don't touch my freakin' purse!


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

not just elderly people. everyone does that its so annoying


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, which is one of the reasons why I don't like riding the subway during rush hour.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

It makes me really agitated, especially when it's a stranger.


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, I don't like most people's smell lol


----------



## ladymacbeth (May 1, 2013)

Love Feasts in Church...everyone hugs. I don't like hugging people I don't know well. I am stiff and I worry I come across as unfriendly.


----------



## Duzie (Nov 3, 2011)

I dislike people, period.
Jokes aside (I'm not very funny), I don't think most people love smelling/touching strangers. We all need our space.


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

I get annoyed when I'm queuing and waiting for a bus and the person behind me is like standing far away from me as if I'm contaminated or something. 

Too close also irritate me.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

It brings my piss to a boil.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

I get unnecessarily agitated and anxious when someone is too close. If I'm sitting, my leg bounces very fast and my eyes are just darting all over the place.

If I'm standing, I just inch myself away when someone gets close. It's kinda like watching two north ends of different magnets interact.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

ladymacbeth said:


> Love Feasts in Church...everyone hugs. I don't like hugging people I don't know well. I am stiff and I worry I come across as unfriendly.


This was one thing that really turned me off when I attended a friend's church as a guest. Everyone was just way too familiar. Total strangers wanting to shake my hand and/or hug me. While I realize they were just trying to be welcoming, it was just too much for me and seemed insincere, to be so exuberant toward a really reserved stranger. Plus I'm just not into church in any way (not religious, no longer Christian), but I was trying to be good to my friend. Needless to say though, I never went back.

All the hugging and closeness just...ugh. Freaked me out. :afr


----------



## kellygirl (May 11, 2013)

I hate that! I don't think they realize what they are doing, a lot of people that do that are foreigners and in their country it is acceptable. 

I dont' like people touching me and I hate the way people smell. especially old ladies!


----------



## idgafanymore (May 16, 2013)

i hate when people stand to close to me especially in the elevators >.< gets me mad nd uncomfortable.


----------



## jack61098 (Feb 12, 2013)

Whenever people get too close to me I have a mini panic attack


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

If I don't know you don't stand too close or I will mean mug you to death.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*Men do this to me a lot*

& it bothers me ten times more.



O Range said:


> I get unnecessarily agitated and anxious when someone is too close. If I'm sitting, my leg bounces very fast and my eyes are just darting all over the place.
> 
> If I'm standing, I just inch myself away when someone gets close. It's kinda like watching two north ends of different magnets interact.


If women do it it still bothers me but not half as much..i feel men ought to give me a bit MORE space, but they often give me less/no space.

I do the crab. That is , if someone is too close, like almost touching, i actually turn my body so i'm sideways and look them in the face, even in the eyes. When the line moves, i half step while keeping my eye on the person behind me. The message is clear. Move in and I kill you.

It almost always works. If it doesn't, i tell them i need more space.
I dont care if i seem crazy - they are the one in the wrong.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Same here, the only exeption would be women if I like them and know them for a time (but no strangers men/women alike).... I remember tho that I liked hugs with female buddies I had years ago.


----------



## Somewhere I Belong (Mar 28, 2013)

I really hate it when people are really close to me, in my personal space. It doesn't cause me anxiety but I just don't like it. Especially with strangers. Do they really need to stand so close?! Never got how people don't know how to respect personal space. I mean, I understand if it's unavoidable when you are in a very crowded area but when it's not crowded and strangers are standing close for no reason... drives me nuts. I also don't like when people touch me, so that's part of the reason why it annoys me.


----------

